# SS 10.12.22 - Sallinen - Symphony # 8



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Aulis Sallinen (1935 - )

*Symphony No. 8 Autumnal Fragments*, Op. 81




---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Let's continue the Nordic composers series. Especially I like Sallinen's operas, but his symphonies are also worth listen to. I have both recordings listed below. On cpo there is Violin Concerto played by Jaakko Kuusisto. I heard his first and final symphony performed live yesterday. I hope it will be recorded soon. Meanwhile lets enjoy Aulis' symphonies.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good choice! I have several CPO box sets I need to revisit including the Sallinen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sallinen: Symphony No. 8 & Violin Concerto

Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen
I have this one from the CPO box set and will spin it late


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yay! Good choice. Sallinen is probably my favourite composer still alive. While I reckon some of his earlier symphonies are better than the more recent ones, these are still very fine works, not sure why they are overlooked...

Same recording, the CPO CD, for me.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a bunch of Sallinen recordings but somehow have missed his Symphony # 8. I'll go with Rasilainen and Rhineland-Pfalz


----------

